# aloe vera ideas



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

i have a huge pan full of aloe vera plants that i would like to use for soap if possible, i make soap by heating the oil, disolving the lye into goats milk , and combining it to make soap that we just love.....im not for sure what this process is called, i know how to do it and just do it...lol but im wondering how/if i can use the aloe plants (the gel inside of them) to make the same processed type soap that i make with the goat milk, maybe aloe instead of milk.....any ideas or recipies would be greatloy appreciated

samm


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

You can puree a section of the aloe leaf in the blender and add it at thin trace.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I've never used fresh aloe, but have used the gel, and the juice. I bet it would be just like adding cucumber though--you would have a lovely cream colored soap with green flecks.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

One of my favorite soaps is one I make using 1/2 cream & half aloe vera for the liquid.

I blend my aloe leaves & a bit of aloe juice in my blender, then freeze it with the cream.

You can see pictures here.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I've made aloe & milk soap before where I cut the aloe leaves lengthwise, then scraped out the gel. It's a marvelous combination!

Or, you can take the aloe leaves, puree in the blender with enough water to measure up to your correct liquid amount. This works also. Be sure to blend the heck a tooie out of the leaves . You do not want chunks left over. They turn brown in the soap and sometimes leave a little slimey spot....hmmmmmwonder how I know this????


----------

